# bull snake morphs



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone know of a good bull snake morph guide?

Or can anyone list them?

Cheers. : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing pics here (lots of pituophis sp)

WORLD PITUOPHIS WEB PAGE BY PATRICK H. BRIGGS - Pituophis Images

Scroll down for some links and morph pics here

SELECTIVE PROPAGATION'S SNAKE COLLECTION

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

And here is a mind blowing 'red bull' at an American Expo:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

YouTube - Bull Snakes and Corn Snakes w/ Don Soderberg on ReptilesTV

: victory::2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers mate : victory:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

eNVy Reptiles


----------

